# What is WEBFLDRS XP?



## wii_zil

I have this on my ccleaner program and it shows it's from microsoft but I'm not sure..is this part of microsoft? can i safely remove it?


----------



## amateur

*Re: What the hell is WEBFLDRS XP?*

This question was asked and answered previously here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/may-i-know-what-is-webfldrs-xp-229479.html


----------

